# Exotic Wildlife Trade



## Scutellatus (Jan 27, 2018)

In light of the recent court case involving Western Union and the $586,000,000 refund penalty to people who were duped by scammers, I wonder if other companies are going to rethink any illegal activity on their sites.
Facebook has been found to have a thriving illegal exotic trade.
Hopefully they will be next on the radar.

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Fac...ered-Reptiles-In-The-Philippines-Report-Says/


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

That was an interesting read, thank you. 

Unfortunately I feel like Facebook is the embodiment of evil and will get away with not shutting these things down, and will be immune to any legal pressure.
It's amazing what Facebook can do, in the most negative of ways.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> That was an interesting read, thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately I feel like Facebook is the embodiment of evil and will get away with not shutting these things down, and will be immune to any legal pressure.
> It's amazing what Facebook can do, in the most negative of ways.


Fakebook... I won't have a bar of it.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Fakebook... I won't have a bar of it.



Me either.

I deleted it some years ago.
It became particularly clear to me it was nessecary with a boy I had dated stalking me for about 7 years. Didn't matter what new email I made (wouldn't use my name in the email or my phone number on my profile) , what name I used etc he would find me eventually.
No mutual friends or anything.
Was a great reminder nothing on the internet is private nor secure.
Of course we all "know" that...but we don't always act on it now we should.

I am nothing but thankful to not have it these days, though I feel like an alien for it.

When a company is collecting data literally about your face in photos...surely it was time to call it quits well before it got that creepy?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> Me either.
> 
> I deleted it some years ago.
> It became particularly clear to me it was nessecary with an ex stalking me for about 7 years. Didn't matter what new email I made (wouldn't use my name in the email or my phone number on my profile) , what name I used etc he would find me eventually.
> ...


Wow... You were stalked for 7 years... That's some (sorry but) obsessive sh*t! Going by that, I assume you's were a couple for quite some time?? I got fakebook years ago as my high school reunion was looming... I finally got into contact with all 68 of my fellow year 12 grads only to find that they were all so vastly disbanded that something like only 12 RSVP'd for the proposed reunion, so it never even happened so after that, I deleted it and that was going on a decade ago. I don't feel like an Alien at all, I feel completely normal. It offers nothing that I can't live without.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Wow... You were stalked for 7 years... That's some (sorry but) obsessive sh*t! Going by that, I assume you's were a couple for quite some time?? I got fakebook years ago as my high school reunion was looming... I finally got into contact with all 68 of my fellow year 12 grads only to find that they were all so vastly disbanded that something like only 12 RSVP'd for the proposed reunion, so it never even happened so after that, I deleted it and that was going on a decade ago. I don't feel like an Alien at all, I feel completely normal. It offers nothing that I can't live without.



This is actually what makes it even creepier...we weren't! 
Less than 2 months! And I'm truly not that exciting!
Unfortunately, it's quite un-PC to say, but there seemed to be 'glorious' plans of convincing me to relocate to another country...which my response was basically LOL NO. And it all got crazier from there. 
Infact, 2 years after that, with another boyfriend, one of the times he found me on Facey, he sent me a message saying he knows we've been with other people...but he still loves me, and I love him. Speak for yourself buddy! Never told my ex (or anyone). Should have, he'd have killed him. 
Infact, this is really the first time I've admitted it's ever happened! 
About a year or so ago my sister said "I got a message from such and such in my others folder from a few months ago. He says he's an old friend and wanted your contact details? Sorry I'm late...should I respond?"
I just discreetly said "no thank you." 

I still struggle to answer phone calls because of it, though I think I've finally dodged it all.
It's quite funny how someone else being unhinged can make you feel shame and like it's your fault, hence you keep it to yourself.
Terrifying. 


Anyway, crazy babble. Just rather therapeutic to admit to the horror...


And that kids...is why....internet privacy shouldn't be taken for granted..and stuff.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> This is actually what makes it even creepier...we weren't!
> Less than 2 months! And I'm truly not that exciting!
> Unfortunately, it's quite un-PC to say, but there seemed to be 'glorious' plans of convincing me to relocate to another country...which my response was basically LOL NO. And it all got crazier from there.
> Infact, 2 years after that, with another boyfriend, one of the times he found me on Facey, he sent me a message saying he knows we've been with other people...but he still loves me, and I love him. Speak for yourself buddy! Never told my ex (or anyone). Should have, he'd have killed him.
> ...


Woah that is too full on. Yeah you've got good reason to be paranoid after all that. Someone has wayyyy too much time on their hands by the sounds of it.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Woah that is too full on. Yeah you've got good reason to be paranoid after all that. Someone has wayyyy too much time on their hands by the sounds of it.



I can see why...who would want to be friends with that 

Unfortunately I think stalking is also in the rise. It's not fun. 
Perhaps I can sum the lesson up with :
Don't take your internet privacy for granted...and don't stalk others, mmmmkayyy?" 

People are so crazy...but we all knew that, I guess, unfortunately. 



Along that same sense, given how much about you is readily available on Facebook (well the internet in general) weather you realise it or not... it shows either an incredible level of bravery, or stupidity, to sell or buy this stuff on there. 


Just google a name and then Facebook...websites come up having done a sweep of that name on every social media site, with emails and phone numbers, and photos, showing various potential profiles. I accidentally came across this and it sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to offend you... I just mean, I can't envision myself stalking someone for 7 minutes let alone 7 years... that's the type of stuff that lands someone in a straight jacket in a room with padded walls..


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to offend you... I just mean, I can't envision myself stalking someone for 7 minutes let alone 7 years... that's the type of stuff that lands someone in a straight jacket in a room with padded walls..




No, no, no...super sorry. You didn't offend me at all...I was actually just making a joke at his expense. No problem there at all.
I literally meant...no wonder he had so much time on his hands if everyone else who met him probably also quickly realised he was a bit deranged haha.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> No, no, no...super sorry. You didn't offend me at all...I was actually just making a joke at his expense. No problem there at all.
> I literally meant...no wonder he had so much time on his hands if everyone else who met him probably also quickly realised he was a bit deranged haha.


Yeah, definitely... that dude ain't playing with a full deck that's for sure.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> This is actually what makes it even creepier...we weren't!
> Less than 2 months! And I'm truly not that exciting!



Sorry to hear about your situation Vamps but I have to say its not fb that's the problem here. Fb is just a platform that gives the strange people of the world the feeling they can do anything. With or without fb humans have already destroyed what was one of the greatest inventions of all time, (the internet). With or without fb there will still be creeps & weirdo's



Scutellatus said:


> In light of the recent court case involving Western Union and the $586,000,000 refund penalty to people who were duped by scammers, I wonder if other companies are going to rethink any illegal activity on their sites.
> Facebook has been found to have a thriving illegal exotic trade.
> Hopefully they will be next on the radar.



I doubt anything will happen mate. There will be a non liability clause in the profile agreement somewhere. While many people might not like fb, as a business it achieves its intent to make money and keep people engaged and on line. What was a platform for teens has become bigger since it was taken over by the grown ups. Even if fb never existed there would be some other platform being used in a similar fashion.

Human beings really are a plague on this planet we are so lucky to live on.
.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Human beings really are a plague on this planet we are so lucky to live on.


Bring on the Mars project. Give all the Fakebook weirdos a ticket.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 2, 2018)

we are quite literally a parasitic species, we feed off of this planet, sucking it's life up slowly.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 2, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> we are quite literally a parasitic species, we feed off of this planet, sucking it's life up slowly.


Yes but only in the last few hundred years... Up until then we were just poking along nicely.


----------

